

Make Your Welcome Emails Better - ghr
http://garethrees.co.uk/2011/09/01/thank-you-for-registering

======
ghr
They're probably (almost definitely) both automated emails. The point is that
they're a bit better than "Hi. Click this link. Buy some more stuff from us."

------
rorrr
It all sounds very nice, but unless you have professional tech support, this
will not scale. Imagine your registrations grow 100X - you will drown yourself
in email requests.

~~~
forgingahead
It doesn't matter -- you SHOULD be doing things at the beginning of your
startup that does not scale.

The fact of the matter is that it is extremely unlikely that you will ever get
100X registrations -- it just does not happen. Most people "launch" a landing
page or their MVP, and it's more of a squeak than a bang.

You need to make your early customers evangelicals, and you do that by doing
things for them that do not scale. Something cool like the Skills welcome
email is very appropriate, and if executed sincerely, does a great job to
convert casual surfers to potential users.

